# Dr YY. B.CALDWELLS Monticello,Illinois



## dollarbill (Mar 2, 2006)

hey all any one know about this one dr yy.b caldwells  monticello,illinois pulled a couple from the ground yesterday .thank for looken an any help .good luck diggen.bill


----------



## capsoda (Mar 3, 2006)

Hey Bill, Funny thing about that bottle. The YY is a W. There common and come with both the YY and the W.

 The YY is common around here. Been trying to get a W.


----------



## madman (Mar 3, 2006)

heres the two examples the YYstyle is newer, made by the pierce glass co. 1917-


----------



## madman (Mar 3, 2006)

1900s version, i always keep these i think there cool mike


----------



## dollarbill (Mar 3, 2006)

hey warren an mike thanks for the reply.ill keep a look out for the w.b verson an if i come up with more than one its your if ya like warren. ie cost of shipping thanks agian guys an good luck diggen .bill


----------



## capsoda (Mar 3, 2006)

That would be great Bill, Thanks.


----------

